# Difference between snow and super snow



## I want a beardy

As the title says what's the difference between a snow and a super snow?
Thanks.


----------



## marcgroovyge

Super snow is a dominant gene. Mack snow is basically a visible het of the snow gene


----------



## Lisasgeckonursery

This site is handy for info and pictures of morphs! Category:Morphs - Leopard Gecko Wiki hope it helps


----------



## Ally

A gecko with one copy of the 'mack snow' gene is called a Mack Snow. They should be a very pale yellow/bluegrey with black spotting. Because of so many breedings to high colour geckos they are now often almost indistinguishable from a normal/high yellow as adults. They hatch black and white banded regardless of how they'll turn out as adults.

A gecko with two copies of the 'mack snow' gene (one from each parent) will be a Supersnow. These hatch black or grey with solid black eyes and as they grow up the black seperates into spots until you have an adult gecko that is white with three to five lines of small black spots running from head to tail. The Supersnows are pure black and white regardless of how yellow the mack parent geckos are.


----------



## bladeblaster

A supersnow can leap a tall building in one leap


----------



## I want a beardy

Thanks Ally, that sorted out what I wanted to know :2thumb:


----------



## Ally

That's ok m'dear!


----------

